# Creation watches sells fake Tissots?



## Roy1988 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Today i have received my *Tissot classic dream gent* that i have ordered from Creation watches.

As you can see in the picture below, Creation watches states that the watch is *Shipped in Tissot watch box with all the watch documents*. 








Here is how they shipped the watch, in a generic box and missing docs.







I do love the watch but i am afraid its fake, and the thing that gets me really pissed off is, Creation watches lying to us!!

What do you guys suggest? (by the way i paid with paypal, so i can get my money back.)

Thanks,
Roy


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

Roy1988 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today i have received my *Tissot classic dream gent* that i have ordered from Creation watches.
> 
> ...


Hello roy 
i would go to the next Ad and check the watch thats the best and fastest way to check if it is original or not or send pics of the watch to tissot service centre there is no other way than these two to check if it is a fake or not!!
good luck and i hope it is a real one keep us updated what came out


----------



## watchspecialists (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello Roy

This is Andy here from creationwatches.com. We are sorry for not sending the watch in an original box. We send all Tissot watches in original boxes if ordered with FedEx or DHL Express. We offered you the option of paying a discounted rate of USD 15 for FedEx shipping to your location. However you wanted to receive the watch by regular registered shipping and the Tissot boxes are too heavy to send by registered shipping. Our procedure is to inform the customer in such a case i.e. if customer orders Tissot watch by registered shipping the customer service team was supposed to email you to inform you that we will send it in a generic box and check with you beforehand if you are ok with this. However this was not done in this case. I apologize for that I have taken the necessary action and am also looking into reviewing this process. (we have sent you all the documents for the watch however: the warranty and the manual which you have taken a picture of).
However please do not worry about the authenticity of the watch : it is a 100% authentic Tissot watch. You can get it verified of course or if for any reason you still do not like it you can return it to us for a full refund.


----------



## Roy1988 (Aug 27, 2014)

rinki.creationwatches said:


> Hello Roy
> 
> This is Andy here from creationwatches.com. We are sorry for not sending the watch in an original box. We send all Tissot watches in original boxes if ordered with FedEx or DHL Express. We offered you the option of paying a discounted rate of USD 15 for FedEx shipping to your location. However you wanted to receive the watch by regular registered shipping and the Tissot boxes are too heavy to send by registered shipping. Our procedure is to inform the customer in such a case i.e. if customer orders Tissot watch by registered shipping the customer service team was supposed to email you to inform you that we will send it in a generic box and check with you beforehand if you are ok with this. However this was not done in this case. I apologize for that I have taken the necessary action and am also looking into reviewing this process. (we have sent you all the documents for the watch however: the warranty and the manual which you have taken a picture of).
> However please do not worry about the authenticity of the watch : it is a 100% authentic Tissot watch. You can get it verified of course or if for any reason you still do not like it you can return it to us for a full refund.


Hi Andy,
You did suggest Fedex shipping, but you never mentioned that if i wont choose Fedex shipping, i will not get a original box. that is very misleading of you!
You must change your statement on the website and *clarify to customers that they will receive a original box ONLY if they choose Fedex shipping*. 
Anyways, i will call Tissot and make sure this watch is not a fake, if it is, may god have mercy on you!!
Roy


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I thought it was pretty standard knowledge that if you ordered from some of these cheap online importers that you may well not get the original box and just get a generic one instead.


----------



## Roy1988 (Aug 27, 2014)

נחמד לראות שיש כאן עוד ישראלים


----------



## Roy1988 (Aug 27, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I thought it was pretty standard knowledge that if you ordered from some of these cheap online importers that you may well not get the original box and just get a generic one instead.


Well, maybe that was right if they didn't make this statement on their website - *Shipped in Tissot watch box with all the watch documents.*


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

Roy1988 said:


> נחמד לראות שיש כאן עוד ישראלים


שלום ברוכים הבאים למועדון


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Roy, I've ordered loads of watches off Creation, Citizen, Orient & Seiko and they have all been the real thing so I think you can be assured that your Tissot is too.


----------



## Roy1988 (Aug 27, 2014)

sticky said:


> Hi Roy, I've ordered loads of watches off Creation, Citizen, Orient & Seiko and they have all been the real thing so I think you can be assured that your Tissot is too.


Thanks Sticky!
I checked it and it looks real to me, but these guys can not be trusted!


----------



## bobs100 (Dec 26, 2012)

I have have purchased from CW with success and a great price. The box was not original, but I was not surprised since I had previoulsy read about such happenings and the price was the best. I would purchase again from CW.


----------



## fluffy (Aug 26, 2011)

Roy1988 said:


> Hi Andy,
> You did suggest Fedex shipping, but you never mentioned that if i wont choose Fedex shipping, i will not get a original box. that is very misleading of you!
> You must change your statement on the website and *clarify to customers that they will receive a original box ONLY if they choose Fedex shipping*.
> Anyways, i will call Tissot and make sure this watch is not a fake, if it is, may god have mercy on you!!
> Roy


There's no need for bringing God into the picture. CW has been selling authentic watches from my experience and is one of the few sellers i actually return to. Since they have taken the initiative to contact you here on the forum, it seems to add to assert that fact.


----------



## Yatin (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey,

I have just ordered a Seiko SKX007 and it says it comes with the original watch box and the warranty card. But upon receiving the package however it did not. i receieved it in that exact box you have imaged above and i was quite shocked. I have emailed them considering this is my second watch i have ordered in a week from them. I am awaiting a response and i will sure to keep everyone here updated who have purchased a watch from Creation Watches.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

I would not be surprised if there's some kind of trade off from the shipper's side to keep the shipping costs low. Unlike Creationwatches, shipping costs is set @ the fix rate of 30euros for Steinhart watches, no matter is it a limited edition release with heavy wooden box, or the generic synthetic leather light weight regular box... 
Should anyone wants their TISSOT purchase from CreationWatches... i guess we will have to pay more for that extra weight cause by the TISSOT "history book cum catalogue" and other stuff...


----------

